# Schwinn kickstand removal?



## FICHT 150 (Oct 12, 2008)

What is the proper way to remove the Schwinn brazed kickstand's internal parts for a proper repaint?
I don't want to create any more damage than I have to.

Thanks in advance.
Ted


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2008)

There is a special Schwinn tool that will take it off in seconds- any older local bike shop or Schwinn dealer should have one.  From bitter personal experience, this is the way to go.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 13, 2008)

*Park Tools*

Hi,The Park Tools KS-1 is made for Schwinn  sprague type kickstands. Pat


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 13, 2008)

Poor man's kickstand removal can be found  here.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Oct 13, 2008)

Our very own good guy, Gordon, came through with the same article in my email this morning, after he finished shoveling snow, I presume! Thanks to everyone!

I'm notoriously cheap, and own both a Blue Point locking pliers and a Snap-on slip joint set. I can find an old seat post too, if I look around. I'll try it tonight after work.

Ted


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 13, 2008)

*I used to...*

I use a very large cresent wrench....

Turn the frame upside down pull the kickstand up, tighten wrench around kickstand at inside bend so when you squeeze  the wrench and stand together the corner edge of the wrench pushes in the collar to loosen the pin...

You also need plyers as well to pull out the pin...

Try it will not scratch metal or paint...

Old Bike Shop trick! 

J A M I E


----------

